# Java Binärbild



## DasShrike (12. Sep 2005)

Da auf die Frage der Kantenerkennung keine Antwort kam will ich es mal anders versuchen!!

Also: Ich habe ein Binärbild und möchte Pixel für Pixel ausgeben ob er jetzt ne eins oder ne 0 enthält (bei graustufen ja dann 0-255)
Wie gehe ich denn da am besten ran??

MfG daniel


----------



## Gast (12. Sep 2005)

was ist ein binärbild? ich kenne nur jpg gif und sowas


----------



## byte (12. Sep 2005)

meinst du das hier?

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/image/BufferedImage.html#getRGB(int,%20int)


----------



## DasShrike (12. Sep 2005)

Danke byto! Hat mir sehr geholfen!!!
MfG Daniel


----------

